# list of cheap suppliers



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

i want to get a list of online stores that sell paint supplies cheap. like brushes,roller covers,tape. there has got to be cheaper places than local stores. i was checking out the paintstore.com for starts looks like they have good prices.


----------



## mattrecov (Jun 7, 2008)

ya i have bought a couple times from them...fast shipping...tons in stock...but you have to order quantity to get a good deal because of the shipping costs


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Not to say I am always buy local, but if the mom & pops don't get the business, they close down. Then you are sh1t out of luck when you need rollers covers NOW.

That said, for somethings I can't find local, I've done business with 
http://www.paintstoreonline.com/

You'd have to compare the pricing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> Not to say I am always buy local, but if the mom & pops don't get the business, they close down. Then you are sh1t out of luck when you need rollers covers NOW.


:yes:
I don't get why some will search hrs to save a couple of bucks. Is your time not that valuable? What about the relationships that you maintain by just going to your paint store.? What about the job that just got by you? Because they don't see you that much and wonder why you don't buy their sundries. I think it is highly important to maintain a good relationship with your venders. I have gotten valuable leads due to this.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> :yes:
> I don't get why some will search hrs to save a couple of bucks. Is your time not that valuable? What about the relationships that you maintain by just going to your paint store.? What about the job that just got by you? Because they don't see you that much and wonder why you don't buy their sundries. I think it is highly important to maintain a good relationship with your venders. I have gotten valuable leads due to this.



OH, how good do I feel when I spend 30 - 60 minutes on-line, comparing prices and product codes and specs and then going through check out and I save a whopping $20. 

It's such sweet victory

............hmmmmmm, $20 ......one hour .......

.........


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have gotten valuable leads due to this.


Some times when I am in buying supplies, I find my self helping a home owner selecting a brush or advising what products to use which can result in easy sell leads. Some times the store employees even ask me to help them help a customer. Builds credibility.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> :yes:
> I don't get why some will search hrs to save a couple of bucks. Is your time not that valuable? What about the relationships that you maintain by just going to your paint store.? What about the job that just got by you? Because they don't see you that much and wonder why you don't buy their sundries. I think it is highly important to maintain a good relationship with your venders. I have gotten valuable leads due to this.


So true! I get so frustrated with my husband when he drives all the way across town to save 4 cents a gallon, he fills up everyday so he saves 40-50 cents?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Some times when I am in buying supplies, I find my self helping a home owner selecting a brush or advising what products to use which can result in easy sell leads. Some times the store employees even ask me to help them help a customer. Builds credibility.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Not to say I am always buy local, but if the mom & pops don't get the business, they close down. Then you are sh1t out of luck when you need rollers covers NOW.
> 
> That said, for somethings I can't find local, I've done business with
> http://www.paintstoreonline.com/
> ...


I buy most everything in the paint stores. Except paint brushes, i will buy them at sites mentioned above.
The paintstore.com has some good prices on that sort of things.
The more you buy the more you will save.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like buying online.

Local paint stores don't carry the brushes I like.

Local paint stores don't carry the rolling equipment I like (poles, frames, & buckets).

Local paint stores don't like to keep extra stock in normal sized drop clothes.

Local paint store agrees to order you all of these things, so long as you buy in bulk, but won't touch the online guys prices, then STILL never come through for you after you waited 2 damn weeks.

So yep, I'll buy online where I can click "order", pay less, pay $9.99 for shipping, and get what I wanted in about 3 days on my door step. I do let them know often though where I get my supplies. Maybe one day they'll get the hint & work with contractors rather than try to force them into buying what they're going to make the most money on.


----------

